# Having Trouble connecting your PS3 to PC



## Aus_Karlos

I have a nice TV screen that i run my PC and PS3 off and i was thinking is there a way of connecting to the internet to play my PS3 online without having to run a cable though the house, then i thought why not try to connect it to my PC.

If you having trouble connection your PS3 to your PC then follow these simple steps.

1) On the PC go to "Network Connections" right click on the LAN Ethernet that the PS3 is plugged into on your PC.
2) Click on Internet Protocol(TCP/IP) and manually select an IP for the PC, eg. 192.168.0.XXX then have a subnet of 255.255.255.0.
These steps usually work if you only want to connect to your PC not the internet, However its far more simpler than you think.

If your PC is connected to a internet whether its through USB or Ethernet (which then goes on to a router or modem) then you have no problem connecting your PS3 to your PC then to the internet.
*Note if your connected to the internet through a Ethernet cable make sure your PC has a free Ethernet port for your PS3.*

Ignoring the first to steps above follow these if you wish to connect to the internet through your PC to the PS3.

1) Go to the Network connections and hold down ctrl, select your Internet and then the PS3 connection. Right Click on one of them and select "Bridge Networks".

I have only tried this on my PC which is connected wirelessly to a router then to the internet.
My PC has a dynamic ip so everytime i connect to the network it changes so i dont know the affect it will have on ppl with static network IP's.
Make sure the PS3 is set to automatically detect a connection!
Accentually whats happening is your PC is acting like a Hub for the PS3, the PS3 sends the data to your PC in which your PC relays it to the router. *The PS3 is given an IP from the router not the PC so make sure your router or modem has DHCP enabled.*

Last note it is wise to set a restore point before creating a bridge as creating a bridge network makes a lot of network changes to your PC which may make it not connect to the internet.

If anyone has any problems with this PM me.


----------



## patrioticparado

thanks man this is exactly what i was looking for. gonna try it this afternoon thanks


----------



## piexil

why not just use the built in wi-fi on the ps3


----------



## Aus_Karlos

The 60GB model of the PS3 does not have Wi-Fi capabilities. However the 80GB does. 

But as i wrote this thread almost a year ago i think now the all versions of the PS3 come with Wi-Fi.


----------

